# Mmmm... Peppers



## cookfarms (Sep 12, 2016)

I had to go to a party and my wife wanted to bring her stuffed jalapeños. So we went to carpinito brother farms, and got a large bag of jalapeños. She stuffed them with feta, cream cheese, garlic and chives. I wrapped about half of them with bacon. Then hot smoked them with cherry wood for an hour and a half. Terrible indeed. ;)












20160911_113426.jpg



__ cookfarms
__ Sep 12, 2016







Strategically placed the "vegitarian" versions... ;) 












20160911_125139.jpg



__ cookfarms
__ Sep 12, 2016


















20160911_130237.jpg



__ cookfarms
__ Sep 12, 2016


----------



## b-one (Sep 12, 2016)

Looks great,nice strategic placement!:biggrin:


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 13, 2016)

Looks delicious!

I'm sure the partygoers appreciated your effort!

Al


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 15, 2016)

CF, Nice job on the ABT's !


----------



## cookfarms (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks!

They certainly did enjoy them! It was a small party so there were a couple "vegetarian" left overs, which my coworkers devoured.


----------



## disco (Sep 17, 2016)

Nice looking ABT's!

Disco


----------

